# We won a age in Group!! (Not poodle)



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I've just come back from a breed show with my 8 months old Dobermann puppy, he won best of breed both days earning him 2 of 8 challenge certificates needed for championship....

...But on the Saturday we won Puppy of Group!!
I was so happy because this is our first big(ish) win, and because my handling must not have been terrible! Even though the judge told me to stop fiddling with him (shhhh).

I have been getting lots and lots of advice from many different people, and it's doing my head in -lol, but it's all really helpful. 

I don't have any great pics yet, but I'll get them soon.

But in the meantime..


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! I considered making a post for you to tell everyone, but thought better of it. hehehe. WELL DONE though!! So proud


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

Congratulations! That is great!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Your Dobe looks lovely. What a nice topline and square body!!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats!!! He's a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Way to go Jak. You should be so proud!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats Jak! ^^ That's so cool!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

How exciting! Congratulations.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Jak - you are amazing boy in many ways than one  !!!!!

MAJOR CONGRATS - you must be very happy and proud as YOU SHOULD BE !!!!



:star::first::star:


----------



## marywillow (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats on your win. I can't wait to see your other pictures.
I love Dobes too.

Mary


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Woo congratulations!!  

I'm totally in love with your Dobe btw. Every time I see a picture of him I smile; I love Dobes and he is so handsome. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Yay!!! That's great, I'm so happy for both of you Jak!


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats! You have a beautiful dog. All your hard work paid off.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

*Click here!!!*


......to see the good pics of Duke

they'd be so much better if he lent forward a fraction...


----------

